

Warning: Habits May Be Good for You - donna
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/13/business/13habit.html?pagewanted=1&ei=5087&em&en=8521c49a071adef5&ex=1216094400&adxnnlx=1215961427-XyEN%20SrYugAddY8h4IkUBg

======
fallentimes
Like most things, habits are good in moderation - even the ones put together
mostly by advertisers.

Washing hands, brushing teeth, taking a daily multi vitamin = good.

Automatically supersizing meals, buying wedding rings and going to the tanning
salon everyday = bad.

All of the above habits were brought to the mainstream by advertisers...kinda
scary.

------
jfarmer
Hey kids, let's read some Aristotle!

------
dominik
Good read.

The article speaks of the power of advertising to create new behavior patterns
by influencing the public so that the public doesn't realize it's being
influenced.

Advocacy groups like the article's subject learned these tactics from
corporations, who have been perfecting these strategies for the past five
decades.

~~~
dominik
All that said, I'm uncertain how this article relates to "Hacker News." I can
see a tangential relation by "hacking behavior through habits," but it's a
stretch.

------
xlnt
I have a habit of not clicking nytimes articles with titles that require
correct philosophical thinking to support. Is that one good? :)

~~~
sebg
The article starts with the following: " A FEW years ago, a self-described
“militant liberal” named Val Curtis decided that it was time to save millions
of children from death and disease."

